
Follow-up: OGG has now been removed from the HTML5 spec. - nickb
http://html5.org/tools/web-apps-tracker?from=1142&to=1143
======
marcus
If they had only limited the spec to include Ogg Vorbis it would have sailed
through... The problem is that most people companies have no idea what the
difference is...

